# The Blues thread



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

This arose as a tangent to another discussion in another subforum, so I figured I start a new thread here. And to kick us off the right way, I'm posting my favorite blues song of all time, and I don't say that lightly, chil'ren...


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I've out-blues'd ya'll....this has a ton of the giants on one stage! ha! I win!


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

BB King and my dream-boat crush, John Mayer!!!!!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)




----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Here's a fun comparison. 

Most people know the Allman Brothers' cover of One Way Out, and their take was an amazing blues-rock groove. 






The original version was by Ellmore James. I love James' version because his shrill voice sounds so frantic, which is perfect for the tune. Also, you can hear a hell of a lot of rockabilly in this version, and it's kind of funny how he's NOT playing the slide which was his signature, and is picking instead.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> Here's a fun comparison.
> 
> Most people know the Allman Brothers' cover of One Way Out, and their take was an amazing blues-rock groove.
> 
> The original version was by Ellmore James. I love James' version because his shrill voice sounds so frantic, which is perfect for the tune. Also, you can hear a hell of a lot of rockabilly in this version, and it's kind of funny how he's NOT playing the slide which was his signature, and is picking instead.


That's pretty frickin amazing right there. Both versions are excellent, but it's like they have entirely different contexts.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

I can't help it I need to share more  Probably keep myself form posting so i'm not spamming with all things of my own interest all the time 

RL Burnside - Goin' Down South: 



Jr Kimbrough - Done Got Old: 



Black Keys (Jr Kimbrough cover) - Keep your hands off her: 



BB King - The Thrill is gone (live Africa '74): 




I'm pretty stoked this thread has been made. Gonna keep an eye on this thread to see what others bluesmen I should be having a listen to.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

The lyrics of this song have always slayed me. 






Good Howlin' Wolf trivia - he was one of the rare major blues giants to die old, rich and married. He was a humble man and his wife was a very good business manager for him.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

One of the themes in blues that I love is defiance. These two songs are great defiance anthems for failed romance which might appeal to @musician gal right now...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I've always loved the haunting pairing of Son House's slide guitar with the lyrics of this song. 






The White Stripes did a credible cover of this and didn't corrupt it too much when they did a blues-hard rock version. 






Here are the lyrics from the full Son House version - there's a lot going on in what seems like a pretty simple song:

_I got a letter this mornin, how do you reckon it read? 
It said, "Hurry, hurry, yeah, your love is dead" 
I got a letter this mornin, I say how do you reckon it read? 
You know, it said, "Hurry, hurry, how come the gal you love is dead?" 
So, I grabbed up my suitcase, and took off down the road 
When I got there she was layin on a coolin' board 
I grabbed up my suitcase, and I said and I took off down the road 
I said, but when I got there she was already layin on a coolin' board 
Well, I walked up right close, looked down in her face 
Said, the good ol' gal got to lay here 'til the Judgment Day 
I walked up right close, and I said I looked down in her face 
I said the good ol' gal, she got to lay here 'til the Judgment Day 
Looked like there was 10,000 people standin' round the buryin' ground 
I didn't know I loved her 'til they laid her down 
Looked like 10,000 were standin' round the buryin' ground 
You know I didn't know I loved her 'til they damn laid her down 
Lord, have mercy on my wicked soul 
I wouldn't mistreat you baby, for my weight in gold 
I said, Lord, have mercy on my wicked soul 
You know I wouldn't mistreat nobody, baby, not for my weight in gold 
Well, I folded up my arms and I slowly walked away 
I said, "Farewell honey, I'll see you on Judgment Day" 
Ah, yeah, oh, yes, I slowly walked away 
I said, "Farewell, farewell, I'll see you on the Judgment Day" 
You know I went in my room, I bowed down to pray 
The blues came along and drove my spirit away 
I went in my room, I said I bowed down to pray 
I said the blues came along and drove my spirit away 
You know I didn't feel so bad, 'til the good ol' sun went down 
I didn't have a soul to throw my arms around 
I didn't feel so bad, 'til the good ol' sun went down 
You know, I didn't have nobody to throw my arms around 
I loved you baby, like I love myself 
You don't have me, you won't have nobody else 
I loved you baby, better than I did myself 
I said now if you don't have me, I didn't want you to have nobody else 
You know, it's hard to love someone that don't love you 
Ain't no satisfaction, don't care what in the world you do 
Yeah, it's hard to love someone that don't love you 
You know it don't look like satisfaction, don't care what in the world you do 
Got up this mornin', just about the break of day 
A-huggin' the pillow where she used to lay 
Got up this mornin', just about the break of day 
A-huggin' the pillow where my good gal used to lay 
Got up this mornin', feelin' round for my shoes 
You know, I must-a had them old walkin' blues 
Got up this mornin', feelin' round for my shoes 
Yeah, you know bout that, I must-a had them old walkin' blues 
You know, I cried last night and all the night before 
Gotta change my way a livin', so I don't have to cry no more 
You know, I cried last night and all the night before 
Gotta change my way a livin', you see, so I don't have to cry no more 
Ah, hush, thought I heard her call my name 
If it wasn't so loud and so nice and plain 
Ah, yeah 
Mmmmmm 
Well, listen, whatever you do 
This is one thing, honey, I tried to get along with you 
Yes, no tellin' what you do 
I done everything I could, just to try and get along with you 
Well, the minutes seemed like hours, hours they seemed like days 
It seemed like my good, old gal outta done stopped her low-down ways 
Minutes seemed like hours, hours they seemed like days 
Seems like my good, old gal outta done stopped her low-down ways 
You know, love's a hard ol' fall, make you do things you don't wanna do 
Love sometimes leaves you feeling sad and blue 
You know, love's a hard ol' fall, make you do things you don't wanna do 
Love sometimes make you feel sad and blue_


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

A very unique take on the blues, with a lot of jazz influence. It's not even really featuring T-Bone's stellar guitar as his voice and the sax are getting equal billing. 






It's so moody and theatrical, you can imagine it in some sort of 1940's hard boiled detective movie...


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Ok, last one for the night (maybe). This is a live recording of a relatively little known West Coast band called Little Charlie and the Nightcats song called "Rain". I've actually never seen it on YouTube before, but it's awesome, and it has two first class solos, one guitar by "Little" Charlie Baty and on harp by Rick Estrin.


----------



## dilletante (Apr 13, 2012)

The incomparable genius, Cab Calloway:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

redmanXNTP said:


> I've always loved the haunting pairing of Son House's slide guitar with the lyrics of this song.


I love slide. Doesn't get enough attention anymore IMO.

When I play blues, it's like this guy plays it. Picking is awesome and is a wonderful sound too, but I don't seem to hear it [slide] much anymore.


----------



## nreynolds1990 (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay its not really blues but I think its worth mentioning xD If you watch metalocalypse you get the joke


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

nreynolds1990 said:


> Okay its not really blues but I think its worth mentioning xD If you watch metalocalypse you get the joke


Love me some Mashed Potato Johnson!


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm more of a Blues Rock fan. These are some of my favourite artists:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Erudis said:


>


Thanks for this. I've never heard of this guy before. He's definitely blues guitar, but he's got sort of a pop/easy listening flavor too. That was nice.


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)




----------

